# Harry Reid begging for support



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Harry Reid's 'Begging' | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The best support for Pinky Reid would be a razor lined jock strap with a remote control, electrodes And a battery pack.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The best support for Pinky Reid would be a razor lined jock strap with a remote control, electrodes And a battery pack.


Reid has no need for a jock strap, the man has no balls.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Reid has no need for a jock strap, the man has no balls.


Shocking


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The best support for Pinky Reid would be a razor lined jock strap with a remote control, electrodes And a battery pack.


Woodchipper


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Inor said:


> Woodchipper


Tweezer.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Harry Reid begging for support?

In a perfect world, he should be begging for his life. Right along with Durbin, Schumer, Pelosi, Feinstein, Boxer, and Clinton....to only name a few.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

My Grand Dad had a saying appropriate to Reid begging for support. "Wish in one hand Harry and sh** in the other. See which one gets full first!"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll support his deportation to Mexico.

He should be sent with his cohorts, Barry, Eric, Hildebeast, et. al. to answer to CRIME here and there.

Our prisons are too nice for any of them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure the overpaid unionized bus boys in Vegas will vote for him early and often. That seems to be his only base of support.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

That guy is such a two-faced d0uche [email protected] I certainly hope there is karma.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Between the begging and the Demafia, I'm getting the impression things aren't so confident over there. Democrats: Vote or we?ll kick your ass | New York Post


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Once again. If this slug somehow got hit by lightning and was burning to a crisp, and I was nearby, I wouldn't waste my piss putting out the fire.


----------

